# Prewar Sturmey Archer Drum Hubs



## ohdeebee (Nov 27, 2013)

Looking for info and value on each of these. The inch skip (KB model) is dated to '37. The skiptooth (AB model) has an 8 stamped on it. Both seem fully functional and in good condition.


----------

